

Bush hid the facts (bug) - galapago
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bush_hid_the_facts

======
feraloink
I'm not saying it isn't true, but the article has problems.

> The bug appeared for the first time in Windows NT 3.5, released 1994, but
> was not discovered until early 2004. Older versions of Notepad such as those
> that came with Windows 95, 98, ME, and NT 3.1 do not include Unicode support
> so the bug does not occur there.

Problem is that Windows 95, 98 and ME post-dated Windows NT 3.5. They are
newer, not older. Are they saying that Windows NT 3.5 in 1994 had a newer
version of Notepad (with Unicode support) than any until ... when? The next
paragraph says,

> The bug exists in all successive versions of Windows until and including
> Windows XP, but was not present in Windows Vista and afterwards.

What successive versions? It wasn't in Windows 95, 98 and ME. So why does it
say, "until and including XP". Wikipedia edit time!

~~~
greenyoda
_" Problem is that Windows 95, 98 and ME post-dated Windows NT 3.5. They are
newer, not older. Are they saying that Windows NT 3.5 in 1994 had a newer
version of Notepad (with Unicode support)..."_

Windows 95, 98 and ME did come out after NT 3.5, but they might indeed have
had an older version of Notepad, since these versions of Windows were
descendants of the Windows 3.1 codebase, not NT. XP was the first consumer-
oriented version of Windows that was based on the NT kernel, and Notepad would
have been re-written for NT to support Unicode.

 _" What successive versions?"_

The successors to the NT 3.5 codebase were NT 4.0, Windows 2000 (NT 5.0),
Windows XP (NT 5.1, 5.2), Vista (NT 6.0), etc.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT#Releases](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT#Releases)

